
Coinhive Proof of Work Captcha - Fice
https://coinhive.com/documentation/captcha
======
kristianp
This seems appropriate, given that proof of work was originally invented to
combat spam [1].

[1] [https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proof-of-
work_system](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proof-of-work_system)

